# CROSSCUT BOCOTE CALL.



## bearmanric (Feb 23, 2012)

Here is what i do for a living. I make custom Predator Calls for calling Predator's. This call is a cross cut bocote. Sweet call. Rick

http://img.Rule #2/albums/v68/bearmanric/calls2010.jpg

http://img.Rule #2/albums/v68/bearmanric/calls2011.jpg

http://img.Rule #2/albums/v68/bearmanric/calls2012.jpg


----------



## Kevin (Feb 23, 2012)

Very nice. have you ever written any articles about how the calls are used, or perhaps your customers have written a hunt report etc? I'd love to read something like that. 

In '79-81 I had a buddy that had a tape recorder with a tape of an injured rabbit and we'd go out at night and shoot coyotes from the truck, but it wasn't as much sport as that I'm sure. 



.


----------



## LoneStar (Feb 23, 2012)

Absolutely beautiful ! I'm with Kevin, been coyote "shooting" a few times but never what I'd call a hunt. More like a 12 pack a rabbit call and spotlight in the back of a pickup truck :wacko1:
Would love to see some more calls and read anything you can scrounge up on the sport.


----------



## Mike1950 (Feb 23, 2012)

Very nice -beautiful wood.


----------



## bearmanric (Feb 23, 2012)

Thank's guy's. I'm extremely busy with orders. I try to get stuff on my calls as soon as i can. Check out my website for now. Rick


----------



## BassBlaster (Feb 23, 2012)

That bacote is wild looking!!!

Do you make your own reeds/sound parts, etc.? If not, where do you get them. I'd like to make a couple grunt calls as gifts for my BIL and FIL.


----------



## Kenbo (Feb 23, 2012)

That is a gorgeous call. I'm not a hunter so I don't know the slightest thing about calls, but I do know what I like when I see it and I like this call. Very very nice.


----------



## CodyS (Feb 24, 2012)

Very nice!


----------

